# reinitialisation ipod classic 160gb



## pierre.h (27 Août 2010)

bonjour

je rencontre qq problemes avec mon ipod

a l'allumage il me demande de reinitialiser avec i tunes mais ca bloque dans la procedure de reinitialisation

donc j"accède grace aux touche Menu et central puis retour de mon ipod au menu de test de celui ci

sauf qu'a un moment donné je suis bloqué sur :

LCD=2
FW  DETTECT=0
usb detect =1
please plug FW

qq un peut il m'aider ???


merci pierre


----------

